
Deviceatlas go wrapper - devnexen
https://github.com/devnexen/deviceatlas-go-mod
======
devnexen
Hi all,

I am working for DeviceAtlas, the mobile detection solution and know some
users of the C enterprise API available here
[https://deviceatlas.com/deviceatlas-haproxy-
module](https://deviceatlas.com/deviceatlas-haproxy-module) were wondering how
to integrate it inside golang. Can be taken as it is or at least as an
inspiration as I m not necessarily a very skilled go developer but if it can
help a little, why not !

